# Mobile data/Wifi overconsumption



## lobo14 (Jul 30, 2015)

My device use a huge amount of data mobile, even if it is connected to the WiFi or the carrier data network. I've noticed this for several reasons, firstly, the iPhone starts to warm up and the battery discharges so quicky. Also, I've installed some apps like "My Data Mgr" which I can see that it has consumed a lot of data.

When I'm connected to my home WiFi network and the iPhone starts to consume a lot of data, I realize in my other devices, as my laptop, that the Internet connection is very slow.

In my iPhone, in Settings -> Mobile data, I've checked in the Data user per app section, but there is not any app that shows there and it uses that amount of mobile data, so I think there is some kind of app doing this unusual consume of data. I don't know.

The only option is to turn off any Internet connection on my device.

The device is the iPhone 5 with 16GB and iOS 8.4 installed.

These are the apps I have installed, in case of someone has had the same problem as me and the app list could help.

Google Drive folder

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Can you post your list of apps instead of uploading them to Google?


----------



## lobo14 (Jul 30, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Can you post your list of apps instead of uploading them to Google?


Thanks for the response 

Is there any way to get a list of my installed apps??

Thank you!


----------



## lobo14 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok, I made a list, one by one.

These are all the app I have installed on my iPhone:



> WhatsApp
> Facebook
> Dropbox
> Google Maps
> ...


I hope it can help.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You have some strange applications installed on the phone. I recommend that you delete the ones you don't need and see if that improves the data usage.


----------



## lobo14 (Jul 30, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You have some strange applications installed on the phone. I recommend that you delete the ones you don't need and see if that improves the data usage.


Thanks for the response.

What do you mean with strange applications?? Recently I deleted some apps I don't use but the problem still :/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What does this show here?

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/how-to-see-which-apps-are-gobbling-up-the-most-mobile-98247346539.html


----------



## lobo14 (Jul 30, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What does this show here?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/how-to-see-which-apps-are-gobbling-up-the-most-mobile-98247346539.html


Thanks for the help.

I checked the Data Usage and the Battery Usage per App, but it doesn't show any strange consumption but when I check the Internet consumption in the "My Data Mgr" app it seems like a lot of data was used.

So, the problem still exists :/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

'My Data Manager' should tell you which apps are using the most data. Have you looked at its history or app tracker to see what's causing the problem?

From the google store page: "Note: SD storage is not supported. If placed on the SD card the monitoring service will be disrupted in some cases."


----------



## lobo14 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for your response.

"My Data Mgr" doesn't tell which apps are using the data.

Note that my device is an iPhone, it doesn't have SD card!

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could try the suggestions here Best ways to stop running out of data on your iPhone - How to - Macworld UK


----------

